# 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?



## reddevil66693 (26. Januar 2018)

*144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*

Hatte vor kurzem nen Acer hier 1080p 144hz rein zum testen von 144hz und was soll ich sagen der Unterschied ist so gering imo das es fast lächerlich ist? Warum wird da geredet ja das braucht man als gamer? Son schwachsinn. monitor wurde nach nem Tag wider eingepackt und tschüss.

Dachte der sprung ist so gross ie von 30 auf 60 aber das ist viel derber .aber von 60 auf 144hz selbts mit genaus 144fps ja  ist smoother aber nur ein bisschen war komplett enttäsucht davon und erkenne keinen Vorteil zu 60 der den Preis auch nur ansatzweise gerechtfertigt. Da ist mir 2160 p @60 hz tausend mal lieber. Da sieht man auf anhieb aber 144hz wenn man nicht professionell schnelle shooter zockt imo komplett zu vernachlässigen.

Ausser es ist halt wirklich subjektiv was komisch wäre den von 30 auf 60 ist einfach 10 mal besser egal was für ein game. aber 144hz taugen echt nur was für Overwatch kann ich mir damit gut vorstellen aber sonst....hätte mehr erwartet, bezüglich monitore warum schreien alle nach 2160p monitore mit 144hz? kann e kein pc darstellen.


----------



## Noname1987 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*

Ähm, wofür der Thread? Glückwunsch dir reichen 60hz, ist doch schön. Ich bin zum Beispiel empfindlicher und steh auf 144hz. Ist halt Geschmackssache.


----------



## Cinnayum (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*

Packt deine PC-Konfig auch stabile 144Hz in den betreffenden Spielen?

Sonst kannst du den Unterschied ja gar nicht wahrnehmen.
Ich würde für mich mutmaßen, dass ich 120Hz noch irgendwie als flüssiger wahrnehmen würde und sich der reduzierte Inputlag in Shootern positiv auf die Trefferchance auswirken könnte.
Darüber hinaus bin ich eh zu alt.

Die verbreitete Meinung ist, dass detailreiche Spiele vielmehr von 4K profitieren, da schon ohne Kantenglättung das Bild viel ruhiger daherkommt.


----------



## shadie (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*

Immer mit der Ruhe.
Was wurde überhaupt getestet also welches Spiel und welcher Monitor?

144hz und nur 1080p hört sich irgendwie komisch an, selbst meiner den ich für rund 300-400 bekommen habe vor nem halben jahr hat 1440p und 144hz und freesync!

Bitte nicht hauen....144hz auch im Treiber eingestellt?

hast mal beide Monitore nebeneinander gestellt und das Bild geklont auf FHD?


Ich habe mich mittlerweile an 144hz gewöhnt und wenn ich bei meiner Frau am PC mal über die Schulter schaue in Overwatch z.B. dann erkenen ich da Unterschiede.

Es kommt auch auf das Game drauf an.
Ein Witcher 3 wird nicht wirklich davon profitieren.
Aber in den Games wie CS oder Overwatch bemerke ich da doch schon einen spürbaren Unterschied zu nur 60hz.

War auch der Grund weshalb ich Ihn nicht zurück geschickt habe sondern den alten dell u2515h verkauft habe.


----------



## Aerni (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*

also die leute die ich kenne spielen mit 144hz aber 800x600 cs:go zum beispiel. da kommts halt aud jede kack ms an und was weiss ich. die sind aber auch global elite usw. abgesehen vom zocken hat man nen ruhigeres bild, was schonender für die augen sein soll. 

ich hatte auch mal einen, ging zurück weil das TN display einfach nix war. mir waren schöne farben etc lieber als nen schnellen monitor, den ich doch fast eh nicht brauche.

glaube das muss jeder selbst wissen. wer kopetitiv zockt für den ja, ansonsten ist das geschmacksache find ich. mir sind halt 1440p 144hz IPS monitore einfach zu teuer.


----------



## EyRaptor (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*



shadie schrieb:


> Bitte nicht hauen....144hz auch im Treiber eingestellt?


 und ist in Windows bei den Adaptereigenschaften die Bildwiederholrate auf 144hz gestellt?
Hab meinen 144hz Monitor ca. die ersten 2 Monate mit 60hz betrieben weil ich es einfach nicht wusste  (und das aus irgendeinem Grund weiter auf 60 stand).


----------



## shadie (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*



Aerni schrieb:


> also die leute die ich kenne spielen mit 144hz aber 800x600 cs:go zum beispiel. da kommts halt aud jede kack ms an und was weiss ich. die sind aber auch global elite usw. abgesehen vom zocken hat man nen ruhigeres bild, was schonender für die augen sein soll.
> 
> ich hatte auch mal einen, ging zurück weil das TN display einfach nix war. mir waren schöne farben etc lieber als nen schnellen monitor, den ich doch fast eh nicht brauche.
> 
> glaube das muss jeder selbst wissen. wer kopetitiv zockt für den ja, ansonsten ist das geschmacksache find ich. mir sind halt 1440p 144hz IPS monitore einfach zu teuer.



Das scheint mittlerweile sogar zu gehen, ist aber auch nicht gleich gesagt das die verbauten IPS Panels "so toll sind"
LCD-Monitore mit Auflösung: 2560x1440 (WQHD), Panel: IPS, Bildwiederholfrequenz: ab 144Hz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ein gutes TN Panel ist zudem von den Farben her nicht wirklich schlechter als ein IPS Panel.

Aber ja....wer sich mehr in Singleplayern oder grafisch bombastischen Multiplayern tummelt der braucht keine 144hz.

Wer wie ich csgo auf 4:3 stretched und 1024x768 zockt......der nutzt besser einen 144hz monitor.


Da ich aber auch noch andere Dinge SPiele als CS hat sich das mit dem Freesync und 1440p gelohnt. 
Und das TN panel von dem Gerät ist auch echt gut, der Dell war etwas farbenfroher aber so schlimm finde ich das nicht was das TN Panel bei mir leistet


----------



## TheWalle82 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*

Man merkt den Unterschied bei 144Hz schon, aber das in vielen Zeitschriften inzwischen dinge geschrieben werden wie " Nur 60Hz daher eher bedingt für Gamer geeignet " finde ich auch total übertrieben, im übrigen auch die extremen Ansprüche an Inputlag.

Muss halt alles n bisschen in Relation stehen ich persönlich bin auch von super schnell TN 120Hz ( war damals das höchste ) auf 4K VA 60Hz umgestiegen und will nie mehr zurück, aber das Thema ist halt extrem subjektiv da schwört jeder auf seine Vorliebe egal ob 144 Hz wegen Smoothness oder 4K wegen Kanten oder VA wegen Schwarzwert oder IPS wegen Farben oder TN wegen Reaktionszeit ( und kleinem Geldbeutel  ).

Im Grunde hast Du alles richtig gemacht, Du hast Dir angeschaut was mit 144 Hz geht, gemerkt das es nix für dich ist, hast auf mehr Bildqualität gewechselt und hier nen Thread aufgemacht der bald übel steil geht weil sich die verschiedenen Fraktionen bis in den Tod rein streiten werden auf was es bei Monitoren ankommt


----------



## reddevil66693 (26. Januar 2018)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Packt deine PC-Konfig auch stabile 144Hz in den betreffenden Spielen?
> 
> Sonst kannst du den Unterschied ja gar nicht wahrnehmen.
> Ich würde für mich mutmaßen, dass ich 120Hz noch irgendwie als flüssiger wahrnehmen würde und sich der reduzierte Inputlag in Shootern positiv auf die Trefferchance auswirken könnte.
> ...



Natürlich hatte ne 1070ti von msi mit reduzierten settings hatte ich die 144fps in 1440p, ja aber ich bin noch nicht alt trotzdem ist der unterschied so lausig dabei wird es von so vielen glorifiziert wie was weis ich was.



EyRaptor schrieb:


> und ist in Windows bei den Adaptereigenschaften die Bildwiederholrate auf 144hz gestellt?
> Hab meinen 144hz Monitor ca. die ersten 2 Monate mit 60hz betrieben weil ich es einfach nicht wusste  (und das aus irgendeinem Grund weiter auf 60 stand).



Natürlich merkte es im desktop als erstes oder im internet wenn man scrollt das es smoother ist braucht aber kein schwein, gespielt habe ich rainbow six siege und rising storm vietnam wie gesagt es war smoother aber wegen das bisschen so auszuflippen wie ich es öfters lese.......



shadie schrieb:


> Das scheint mittlerweile sogar zu gehen, ist aber auch nicht gleich gesagt das die verbauten IPS Panels "so toll sind"
> LCD-Monitore mit Auflösung: 2560x1440 (WQHD), Panel: IPS, Bildwiederholfrequenz: ab 144Hz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Ein gutes TN Panel ist zudem von den Farben her nicht wirklich schlechter als ein IPS Panel.
> ...



den acer den ich hier hatte tn unglaublich schlechte bildquali im gegenstaz zu meinem ips 1440p benq.........wie kann man auf tn überjaupt zocken.


----------



## shadie (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*

Was heißt "Ausflippen", wenn ein Bild merklich flüssiger dargestellt wird ist das doch schon viel wert?

Es gibt Leute die nehmen jede CPU Gen mit obwohl der Leistungssprung bei 3-vielleicht mal 5 % liegt...und den merkt man wesentlich weniger.....von daher.....



reddevil66693 schrieb:


> den acer den ich hier hatte tn unglaublich schlechte bildquali im gegenstaz zu meinem ips 1440p benq.........wie kann man auf tn überjaupt zocken.



Eigentlich kann man darauf sehr gut zocken da Reaktionszeit und Inputlag meistens niedriger liegt.

Wahrscheinlich den billigsten der billigen genommen oder?

Ich habe nen Aoc und da ist das Bild + die Farbe einfach top.


BTW: Bitte editieren Button benutzen.....ansonsten staucht ein Mod hier den Thread schneller zusammen als du IPS sagen kannst.


----------



## reddevil66693 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*

was editieren? naja dachte aber das der sprung einfach grösser ist so vie 30 zo 60 fps halt aber wenn man dann bedenkt das 60 schon flüssig ist. 

Acer XF240H 61 cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

es war der hier.

was hat das damit zu tun wie tuer oder billig deswegen wird das panel auch nicht anders . einfach schrecklich sowas blasses und lebloses bild wohlgemerkt nach der kalibrierung ........das teil würd ich nicht mal gratis nehmen. Mit VA muss ich noch erfahrung sammeln suche jz nen 4k monitor mit 30zoll bis 32 zoll gibts aber nix.


----------



## shadie (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*



reddevil66693 schrieb:


> was editieren? naja dachte aber das der sprung einfach grösser ist so vie 30 zo 60 fps halt aber wenn man dann bedenkt das 60 schon flüssig ist.
> 
> Acer XF240H 61 cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
> 
> ...



EDITIEREN / BEARBEITEN.

Einfach Doppelposts vermeiden, darum gehts.


Aha.....mit mehr Geld bekommt man also kein besseres Panel?
OK.....

Ich habe mir mal den da bestellt weil ALLE darauf geschworen haben zu der zeit:
BenQ XL2411Z 60,96 cm Monitor schwarz/rot: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Ausgepackt / scheiß farben im vergleich zum Dell, wieder eingepackt.

habe dann mehr Geld in die hand genommen und den da gekauft:

AOC AGON AG241QX 60,5cm Monitor schwarz/rot: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Ich bin rundum zufrieden mit dem Teil.
Trotz TN Panel tolle farben, flotte Reaktionszeit und 144hz und 1440p.

Klar bekommst du unter TN bessere Bildqualität wenn du mehr Geld in die hand nimmst.


----------



## reddevil66693 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*

Tn is kacke, hast überjaupt was mk,alibriert oder so einfach aus der schachtel ? standardsettings sind für den müll


----------



## hoffgang (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*



reddevil66693 schrieb:


> Hatte vor kurzem nen Acer hier 1080p 144hz rein zum testen von 144hz und was soll ich sagen der Unterschied ist so gering imo das es fast lächerlich ist? Warum wird da geredet ja das braucht man als gamer? Son schwachsinn. monitor wurde nach nem Tag wider eingepackt und tschüss.
> 
> Dachte der sprung ist so gross ie von 30 auf 60 aber das ist viel derber .aber von 60 auf 144hz selbts mit genaus 144fps ja  ist smoother aber nur ein bisschen war komplett enttäsucht davon und erkenne keinen Vorteil zu 60 der den Preis auch nur ansatzweise gerechtfertigt. Da ist mir 2160 p @60 hz tausend mal lieber. Da sieht man auf anhieb aber 144hz wenn man nicht professionell schnelle shooter zockt imo komplett zu vernachlässigen.
> 
> Ausser es ist halt wirklich subjektiv was komisch wäre den von 30 auf 60 ist einfach 10 mal besser egal was für ein game. aber 144hz taugen echt nur was für Overwatch kann ich mir damit gut vorstellen aber sonst....hätte mehr erwartet, bezüglich monitore warum schreien alle nach 2160p monitore mit 144hz? kann e kein pc darstellen.



Bei allem Respekt vor deiner Meinung:
Bitte erkenne dass es sich hier um DEINE Meinung handelt und das ABSOLUT nicht auf andere Spieler da draußen zutreffen muss.

Wenn du keinen Vorteil zwischen 60hz und 144Hz erkennst, tja, dann spielst du die falschen Spiele. Schnelle Shooter profitieren deutlich!, wer was anderes behauptet hat noch nie >60Hz erlebt.
Wer von der Röhre auf LCD umgestiegen ist musste sich jahrelang mit dem Umstieg von >100hz auf 60 Hz begnügen. Wer mit den LCDs groß geworden ist hat diesen Unterschied nie bemerkt & wird sich fragen warum er jetzt einen Aufpreis zahlen soll um höhere Hz zu erreichen.

Ich sags mal so:
Als alter Shooterfan der Q3 & UT99 Generation habe ich SEHR GERNE den Aufpreis für 144Hz bezahlt und bin sehr glücklich in Titeln wie BF1, Quake Champions.
Wer aber, sagen wir, nur Strategie oder RPGs spielt, für den lohnt es sich nicht unbedingt, v.a. wenn er, wie oben erwähnt, höhere Hz Zahlen einfach nicht kennt.

Aber, wie eingangs erwähnt: Deine Erfahrung ist nicht universell übertragbar und somit auch nicht wirklich einen Thread im Forum wert.
V.a. nicht wenn so dermaßen undifferenziert darüber geschrieben wird.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*

Das Thema 144HZ ist ja auch sehr subjektiv, dem einen fällt es mehr auf, dem anderen weniger. Wenn du jemand bist der keinen großen Unterschied feststellen kann (oder zumindest keinen so großen Unterschied der dir den Mehraufwand wert ist), was ja auch überhaupt nichts schlimmes ist, dann sei doch einfach froh, dass du dir das Geld dafür sparen kannst.

Deshalb aber verallgemeinernd zu sagend 144 braucht "keine Sau" ist schlicht Blödsinn. Nehme ich dir aber auch nicht übel, du hast ja selber gesagt dass du noch jung bist, das erklärt vieles.


----------



## shadie (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*



reddevil66693 schrieb:


> Tn is kacke, hast überjaupt was mk,alibriert oder so einfach aus der schachtel ? standardsettings sind für den müll



TN ist Kacke.....alles klar......einmal alle TN Panels über einen Kamm scheren weil ein Billig 144hz Monitor von Acer scheiß farben hatte.

Alles klar Chef


----------



## IronAngel (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*



reddevil66693 schrieb:


> Natürlich merkte es im desktop als erstes oder im internet wenn man scrollt das es smoother ist braucht aber kein schwein, gespielt habe ich rainbow six siege und rising storm vietnam wie gesagt es war smoother aber wegen das bisschen so auszuflippen wie ich es öfters lese.......



Es braucht auch kein Schwein einen 4 K Monitor, 4k Fernseher oder eine dicke Grafikkarte oder 8 Kerner. Und es wird trotzdem gekauft ! Das nennt sich konsumieren, der Drang nach neuen. 144 HZ Monitore haben aufjedenfall ihre Berechtigung, ich persönlich wähle da auch lieber eine höhere Auflösung, aber jeden das sein.


----------



## fipS09 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*



shadie schrieb:


> TN ist Kacke.....alles klar......einmal alle TN Panels über einen Kamm scheren weil ein Billig 144hz Monitor von Acer scheiß farben hatte.
> 
> Alles klar Chef


Außer minimal besserer Reaktionszeit, und günstigerer Herstellung hat TN leider wirklich nicht viele Vorteile. Bildtechnisch kann er weder mit einem guten IPS noch einem VA Panel mithalten.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Außer minimal besserer Reaktionszeit, und günstigerer Herstellung hat TN leider wirklich nicht viele Vorteile. Bildtechnisch kann er weder mit einem guten IPS noch einem VA Panel mithalten.



Sagte shadie auch nicht, sondern lediglich dass es auch gute TN-Panels gibt wo der Unterschied nicht ganz so gravierend ist.


----------



## HisN (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*



reddevil66693 schrieb:


> bezüglich monitore warum schreien alle nach 2160p monitore mit 144hz? kann e kein pc darstellen.



Hängt wohl von Deiner Software\Settings ab.
Wie wäre es mit 200 FPS in 1,5xUHD?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




20 FPS in FHD oder 200 FPS in UHD liegen alleine in der Hand des Users.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*

Gegenfrage:
Hast du überhaupt von 60Hz auf 144Hz umgestellt 

Wahrscheinlich nicht und mit 60Hz VSync gezockt ...Tipp: 
In den Systemeinstellungen die Refreshrate umstellen  

Das wir noch ernsthaft über dieses Thema diskutieren müssen, lässt mich ungläubig zurück! 

Hast du ein modernes Smartphone? Dann stelle bitte mal die Kamera auf Zeitlupe um und schwenke von links nach rechts (ohne aufzunehmen). Wer da kein Unterschied erkennen kann...
Wenn ich Assetto Corsa, Dirt, Forza oder Battlefield, Wolfenstein, selbst das betagte Anno mit 60Hz spielen müsste, würde ich es bleiben lassen.

Es gibt Technologien über deren Nutzen sich streiten lässt, dahingehend bin ich sehr kritisch geworden. Beispielsweise halte ich Curved Displays nur für sinnvoll wenn man wirklich direkt davor sitzt (Monitore). 
Aber native ü90 Hz sind das absolute Minimum und der Unterschied ist so groß wie ein Sprung von GTX 980 auf 1080Ti, sofern das System in der Lage ist ausreichend FPS zu liefern!


----------



## lunaticx (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*



ChotHoclate schrieb:


> Sagte shadie auch nicht, sondern lediglich dass es auch gute TN-Panels gibt wo der Unterschied nicht ganz so gravierend ist.



Wobei ... IPS-Panels auch ihre Nachteile haben .. u.a. Backlight-Bleeding ...

Ein perfektes Panel ... oder die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es nicht ...

@Topic

Damals von 60Hz auf 120Hz auf 144Hz ... ich will nie wieder auf einem 60Hz Monitor zoggen müssen ...


----------



## TheWalle82 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*



reddevil66693 schrieb:


> Mit VA muss ich noch erfahrung sammeln suche jz nen 4k monitor mit 30zoll bis 32 zoll gibts aber nix.



Also da kann ich Dir den hier empfehlen :

AOC U3277PWQU Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Hatte innerhalb von 2 Jahren erst nen 27 Zoll 120 Hz TN 1080p , dann ein 34 Zoll 60 Hz 21:9 IPS 3400x1440  und dann diesen 4K..... Mit dem bin ich mega zufrieden, von dem IPS bin ich aber nur wegen den 21:9 weg weil ich auch Konsolen an dem Monitor hab und die schwarzen Balken seitlich genervt haben.

Könnte mir gut vorstellen das die der Monitor auch zusagt.

Edit: Einzig blöde ist halt kein Free oder G-Snyc


----------



## RtZk (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*



Aerni schrieb:


> also die leute die ich kenne spielen mit 144hz aber 800x600 cs:go zum beispiel. da kommts halt aud jede kack ms an und was weiss ich. die sind aber auch global elite usw. abgesehen vom zocken hat man nen ruhigeres bild, was schonender für die augen sein soll.
> 
> ich hatte auch mal einen, ging zurück weil das TN display einfach nix war. mir waren schöne farben etc lieber als nen schnellen monitor, den ich doch fast eh nicht brauche.
> 
> glaube das muss jeder selbst wissen. wer kopetitiv zockt für den ja, ansonsten ist das geschmacksache find ich. mir sind halt 1440p 144hz IPS monitore einfach zu teuer.



Wieso sollten sie, wenn sie denn wirklich gut sind nicht gleich mit 240hz spielen? , müsste in deren Augen dann ja auch wieder ein Sprung sein.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*

240hz ist auch wieder ein Sprung, allerdings muss man dafür arg Details reduzieren.


----------



## shadie (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Wieso sollten sie, wenn sie denn wirklich gut sind nicht gleich mit 240hz spielen? , müsste in deren Augen dann ja auch wieder ein Sprung sein.



Wieso spielst du nur in 4k wenn du schon 8k haben kannst?

LCD-Monitore mit Auflösung: 7680x4320 (8K UHD-2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Noname1987 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*



shadie schrieb:


> Wieso spielst du nur in 4k wenn du schon 8k haben kannst?
> 
> LCD-Monitore mit Auflösung: 7680x4320 (8K UHD-2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Was ein schnapper gleich 4 titan v dazu und ab dafür


----------



## HisN (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*



lunaticx schrieb:


> Damals von 60Hz auf 120Hz auf 144Hz ... ich will nie wieder auf einem 60Hz Monitor zoggen müssen ...



Damals von 2560*1600 auf UHD. Will nie wieder in weniger zoggen müssen.
Ein Glück geht bald beides.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*



reddevil66693 schrieb:


> 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?                 .


Ein 144Hz Monitor ist die grundlegendste und wichtigste Investition für einen PC. Selbst auf dem Desktop und bei Office kann man gar nicht ohne arbeiten. Monitore mit weniger als 120Hz sollten vom Gesetzgeber verboten werden. Man kann die eindeutigen Vorteile von 144Hz Monitoren gar nicht oft genug hypen, weil es einfach absolut geil und völlig objektiv betrachtet die größte Erfindung seit dem Feuer ist. Deine Frage war vermutlich satirisch gemeint, oder?



lunaticx schrieb:


> Damals von 60Hz auf 120Hz auf 144Hz ... ich will  nie wieder auf einem 60Hz Monitor zoggen müssen ...


Damals  von  60Hz der 13" Röhre mit 640 x 480 auf 75Hz der 15" Röhre mit 1024 x  768, dass war ein Sprung. Röhren halt, damals waren 60Hz wirklich für  Augenkrebs verantwortlich, dagegen waren erste 60 Hz TN Panel die  Perfektion in Reinform. Der Unterschied von 60 hin zu 144 Hz ist  erkennbar, ich will es nicht mehr missen, aber es sind meiner Meinung  nach nur noch die letzten Optimierungen. Der Vorteil liegt weniger in  der Maximal Frequenz als in den vielen ganzzahligen Teilern, mit denen  ein Tearingfreier Betrieb unter V-Sync möglich ist. Darum sind auch  240Hz sau geil!


----------



## keinnick (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*

Nein. Er meint das ernst, fürchte ich.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*

Um mal ganz einfach zu antworten:
Es ist subjektiv, wie so vieles im Leben.

Der eine braucht halt 144Hz und ein anderer UHD.
Der nächste kann nicht ohne G/Freesync und so geht das immer weiter.

BTW, den 144Hz vs 60Hz Vergleich kann man ganz einfach auf dem Desktop machen.
Beweg einfach deine Maus zwischen zwei Punkten hin und her.
Bei 60Hz wirst du zwischen den Punkten zB 2-3 mal einen Mauszeiger sehen.
Bei 144Hz werden es etwa 4-6 sein.
Und genau das ist der Effekt, das Bild wirkt bei Bewegungen flüssiger, weicher, stabiler etc.

Was uns aber wieder zur einfachen Antwort bringt.
Die Wahrnehmung ist halt subjektiv und der Absatz oben beschreibt das objektive.


----------



## reddevil66693 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*

Wie ich schon sagte in meinen augen ist da nicht viel unterschied bzw mir ist der unterschied nicht gravierend genug. da ist 4k viel beeindruckender .


----------



## MircoSfot (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*

Wenn man mit Vsync spielen möchte (ich gehöre dazu) der kauft sich ein 144Hz Blaustrahler. Diese hohe Bildwiederholfrequenz muss NICHT von der GPU gestemmt werden (BpS syncron mit Hz). es reichen auch 45 bis X Bilder pro Sekunde wenn Freesync/ Gsync zum Einsatz kommen.
Ohne diese Features macht 144Hz auch keinen sinn da keine GPU auf´m Markt durchgehend 144 BpS stemmen kann, nichteinmal die 1080 Ti. Je nach Auflösung und Grafikeinstellung!


----------



## Predator2k (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*

Also für mich war der unterschied von 60 zu 144hz wie Tag und Nacht, ich könnte nicht zu 60hz zurück und ohne Gsync kann ich auch nicht mehr.


----------



## reddevil66693 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*

Ehm doch ich hatte 155 fps immer . wenn intressiert der sync scheiss jz das ist ja noch schlimmer. wegen tearing lol wenn juckts hab nicht mal bei 60 hz tearing mit fast sync.


----------



## Noname1987 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*

Oh man, alles ist ******* alles ist überflüssig, deine subjektive komplett unreflektierte Meinung ist das Maß aller Dinge... wofür eröffnest du eigentlich diesen Thread? Um rumzustänkern und zu provozieren?


----------



## keinnick (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*



reddevil66693 schrieb:


> Ehm doch ich hatte 155 fps immer . wenn intressiert der sync scheiss jz das ist ja noch schlimmer. wegen tearing lol wenn juckts hab nicht mal bei 60 hz tearing mit fast sync.



Manchmal sitzt das Problem einfach auch vor dem Monitor. Da kann man in Kombination mit Beratungsresistenz und / oder Leseschwäche dann auch nicht mehr viel machen.


----------



## reddevil66693 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*

wieso was meint ihr ich hab nur gefragt warum das manche so als derben unterschied empfinden obwohl er es nicht ist?=


----------



## reddevil66693 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*



keinnick schrieb:


> Manchmal sitzt das Problem einfach auch vor dem Monitor. Da kann man in Kombination mit Beratungsresistenz und / oder Leseschwäche dann auch nicht mehr viel machen.



was für ein problem? in dem satz steht nicht 1 problem lol


----------



## hoffgang (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*



reddevil66693 schrieb:


> wieso was meint ihr ich hab nur gefragt warum das manche so als derben unterschied empfinden obwohl er es nicht ist?=



Weil es für manche ein derber Unterschied ist.
Nur weil DU so ein unsensitiver Klumpen bist dem es am dafür notwendigen Feingefühl mangelt wirst du nicht zum Richter über die Sinnhaftigkeit von 144Hz.

Für mich ist (WQHD)144Hz, ähnlich wie für den interessiertenUser, DER Gaming Fortschritt der letzten 10 Jahre!


----------



## reddevil66693 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*

der letzten zehn jahre der war gut. nbisshcen smoother 10 jahre fortschritt bravo. würd ja nix sagen wenns in jedem game ist aber quasi nur in shootern. lol


----------



## keinnick (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*



reddevil66693 schrieb:


> was für ein problem? in dem satz steht nicht 1 problem lol



Nein. In dem Satz nicht. Das stimmt.


----------



## reddevil66693 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*

und das musstest jz extra sagen looping


----------



## hoffgang (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*



reddevil66693 schrieb:


> der letzten zehn jahre der war gut. nbisshcen smoother 10 jahre fortschritt bravo. würd ja nix sagen wenns in jedem game ist aber quasi nur in shootern. lol



Es ist smoother, in jedem Game. Sogar auf dem Desktop. Word, Excel, alles wird angenehmer mit mehr als 60Hz.

Nur, in Shootern profitierst du deutlich mehr davon da es spürbare Vorteile gibt. Diese fallen in anderen Spielen einfach auch dadurch weil weil sie Single Player sind...
In einem Witcher 3 z.b. macht es sehr wenig Unterschied, vergleicht man es mit CS:Go oder Overwatch, dann sind 60Hz hier teilweise ein Nachteil. 

Und wie bereits erwähnt, wem die 100Hz Röhre gestorben ist und auf einen 60Hz LCD wechseln musste, für den ist 120Hz/144Hz die bei weitem beste Neuerung am Markt.


----------



## Dragon AMD (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*

Einige sehen einen großen Unterschied zwischen 60hz zu 144hz. 

Andere sehen keinen unterschied das ist immer verschieden wie jeder das wahr nimmt.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## reddevil66693 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*

genau um das ginge es mir  naja spar die kohle für 144hz kann au was


----------



## JoM79 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*

Was ist jetzt eigentlich der Sinn dieses Threads?
Ist das jetzt dein persönlicher, ich bashe heute mal die 144Hz Monitore oder der, wer anderer Meinung als ich ist, kann nur falsch liegen thread?
So oder so, die Antwort auf deine Frage hast du ja schon gekriegt.


----------



## 4B11T (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*

So lange wir vor der Wahl zwischen UHD@60  oder WQHD@144 stehen, so lange wird es diese sinnlose Diskussion immer wieder geben. Wer einmal einen aktuellen Titel wie BF1 in 4K erlebt hat, der will nichts anderes mehr. Wer einmal 144Hz bei schnellen Drehungen in Shootern erlebt hat will nichts anderes mehr. So und jetzt? Jetzt schlagen wir uns hier die Köpfe ein, weil man beides in Einem frühestens 2019 für überteuerte Preise jenseits der 1000Euro kaufen können wird. (Falls es überhaupt jemals verfügbar wird).

Ja, selbst der Desktop sieht in 144Hz besser aus... Ja aber selbst der Desktop sieht in 4K besser aus. Im competitive Gaming sieht man Gegner bei schnellen Bewegungen @144Hz besser... klar. Bei UHD lösen sich entfernte Gegner auch in Bewegung besser gegen Hintergrundtexturen auf und man sieht sie besser... OMG die Argumente sind endlos.


----------



## Arrandale (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*

Ob man von 144Hz einen großen Nutzen hat, hängt sehr stark vom Nutzer ab. Ich bin kürzlich von einem Philips BDM4037UC [40"UHD 60Hz, recht langsam] auf einen Asus Strix XG32V [32"WQHD 144Hz] umgestiegen und muss zugeben, dass die Umgewöhnung recht schnell von statten gegangen ist. Anfangs fühlt sich natürlich alles butterweich an, aber man gewöhnt sich dran. Für mich fühlen sich 144Hz nicht groß anders an wie 60Hz, sofern man nicht zwischen den beiden hin und her wechselt.

Ums auf den Punkt zu bringen, es kommt drauf an wie empfindlich du bei sowas bist. Ich bin sehr unempfindlich und profitiere dementsprechend wenig. Andere kriegen ja schon bei VSync zu viel.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*

Irgendwie verstehe ich das Problem auch nicht so ganz.
Habe bei Freunden auch schon 144 Hz Monitore ausprobiert (in Full HD). Es bringt bei schnellen Bildwechseln schon einen Vorteil, aber eben auch nur beim Zocken. 
Fernsehfilme kommen bisher nie auf mehr als 60 fps. Viele Filme dümpeln sogar immer noch bei 25 bis 30 fps rum. Wer seinen Monitor auch häufig für TV oder Youtube nutzt, kann sich deshalb die 144 Hz tatsächlich sparen. Das ist, als würdest du Shell V-Power mit 102 Oktan in einen alten Benziner füllen, der mit 95 Oktan auskommt. Das verpufft und bringt nix.

Mein nächster Monitor wird trotzdem einer mit 144+ Hz und IPS oder OLED Panel (falls sich bei OLED mal was tut ...)
Man kann ja die Spiele-Settings grundsätzlich auch individuell einstellen. Battlefield in WQHD und 144 fps, GTA V und Far Cry in 4K und 60 fps. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## RtZk (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*



shadie schrieb:


> Wieso spielst du nur in 4k wenn du schon 8k haben kannst?
> 
> LCD-Monitore mit Auflösung: 7680x4320 (8K UHD-2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Weil es keine Grafikkarte packt und ich keine 4000€ für einen Monitor hinlege. 
240 FPS in E-Sports Titeln sind hingegen kein Problem.


----------



## HisN (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*

Wie? Schon wieder keine?

https://abload.de/img/gta5_2017_06_22_18_18mesdm.jpg
https://abload.de/img/hl2_2015_04_05_11_01_s3ume.jpg
https://abload.de/img/lifeisstrange_2015_08fhq7i.jpg


----------



## CSOger (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*

Ich für meinen Teil kann mit 60 Hz nix mehr anfangen.
Gerade was Shooter und Rennspiele betrifft.
Hohe Auflösungen sind natürlich auch was feines.
Aber mein nächster Monitor wird ein grosser WQHD mit mindestens 144 Hz und G-Sync.

https://frames-per-second.appspot.com/


----------



## INU.ID (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*

*Ich hab mal ein gutes Dutzend Postings entfernt. Bitte bleibt beim Thema, und klärt persönliches per PM.

Übrigens sind solche Threads nicht nur für die Thread-Ersteller da.*


----------



## azzih (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*

Kommt halt auch stark auf die Spiele an und ob du da auch wirklich konstant hohe Frameraten hast. Ausserdem sieht man weniger den Unterschied man fühlt ihn eher. Gerade bei schnellen Spielen wie CS ist ein 144hz Display schon enorm nützlich, weil sich das Ganze spiel viel flüssiger anfühlt.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz überhypter müll oder nur subjektiv?*

CS:GO fühlt sich bei 300fps flüssiger an als bei 60fps und das auch mit einem 60Hz Monitor.
Da liegt es halt an der Engine.


----------

